# Thinking about a Brittany... Any advice?



## Fat Albert (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys... I'm new to this side of the forums. I'm usually over in the duck side. Lost my duck dog 3 months ago in a pretty dramatic way. Looking now to maybe get more into upland birds and looking at Brittany's. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## UGA hunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Find Steve Pickard on here. He has some excellent dogs, a lot of Britt knowledge, and I think he even has a litter on the ground right now.


----------



## bmcgarity (Apr 4, 2013)

you definately can't go wrong with a Brit. They make great hunting dogs and pets. They are easy to train. I have a French Brit and plan on getting another soon. Explore the slight differences between the American and French Brit.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had Brittanys since 1970.  I currently have 3 and love them.  They are great dogs and you can train them for just about anything.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Brittany. Great bird dogs and great family pets!


----------



## GLS (Apr 5, 2013)

I, too, am part of Steve Pickard's Brittany Brigade.  She turned 2 January and has had 2 good seasons behind her.  They know what to do out of the box.   Ours doubles as a 42 lb. lapdog in addition to bird duty.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 5, 2013)

While I LOVE my Brit, over the years they have been bred away from the versatility they were originally bred for. If you want to still duck hunt, a GWP might be a better choice.  With that said, there are many brits who perform the dual roll very well.  If you want a Brit and want to duck hunt as well, just plan on having it force broke and you will have a dog who will eagerly retrieve ducks all day long in warmer weather...     As far as the rest of the package goes, IMO you simply can't beat a Brit.  They are awesome upland dogs, great family pets, great with kids, and their size makes them great lap dogs.  You can find Brits who run nice and close, or Brits that range far and wide. Plus, they are pretty darn smart and easy to train.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 5, 2013)

*Great Dogs*

My first bird dog was a Britt-she taught me everything I know!

As you can see a lot of dedicated owners above.  JJ gives some good advice re the duck blind, I would not expect them to do real well in cold water/cold weather.  Perhaps one of those neoprene vests might help-and cover up all the white.

They become a part of the family, hunt hard for you and are really just about a perfect size.

I took mine everywhere with me-she even tried to climb through the Captain D's drive through window once.  She seemed to like fish, since every time we were near a pond she would find a dead fish and roll in it.

Mine was a great bird dog-could find birds others ran by.  I miss her.

Get a dog from a good hunting breeder and you will be pleased.

PS if you plan to duck hunt, think about a roan/orange...most people prefer the white/orange, but that white really sticks out.  Roan kind of blends in.  I think its a recessive gene, but I think some breedings will produce them.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 5, 2013)

Good point on the vest. I bought my dad the Avery boaters vest for his Brit when she's with him in his boat during the winter back home.  It has floatation as well as camo and handles.  It's either the XS or S and it fits her really well...   I don't think roan is recessive though, the show people just don't like it.  My pup is orange roan, and you are corrects, at times she's darn hard to see!


----------



## waddler (Apr 5, 2013)

I still got a crowd of 'em, even after giving away some of my best. There is no other dog like a Britt. Got my first in 1966, and have raised and trained them since. All my Britts have retrieved, to hand if I insisted. I have duck hunted all the rivers around here with them and had one that retrieved squirrels to the boat after we shot them outta trees. Rip was the best rabbit dog I ever owned, would find a downed deer in a heartbeat, roust snowgeese from a field, retrieve doves and would point any gamebird he came across. 

They are easily trained and cannot wait to be petted.

The only drawback on ducks is ice. They are not equipped to handle it like a Lab. However, on a reasonable day they can be as good out of a pit as any lab.

Check my avatar. Next greatest birddog ever.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the positives on the Brit. Birdnut, I know what you mean about missing your companion... Bear has only been gone 3 months and I still have a hard time every time I go out back near the kennel... or get in the truck... or get on the tractor... or walk around my pond.... and on and on it goes. That's Bear in my avatar... He was one cool chessie!

Ive mentioned this to a few of you guys in private PM's but I am talking to a breeder in Alabama who has a direct male out of Nolan's Last Bullet. He's got 2 females bred right now... with a long waiting list on the pups already. Mr. Pickard said NLB was a good bloodline for foot hunting. Can somebody help me out with my ignorance here? What does that mean exactly in relation to other upland hunting?

Birdnut I have seen pictures of a Brit in one of those vests! I never could justify getting one for my chessie... Icy water was nothing to him. I've got pictures of ice hanging off him and it didn't even phase him! In fact he rode in the back of the truck on the way home with his ducks! I always liked how the vests looked though so now I may have an excuse to buy one now!  I saw one man who had a whole camo cape or pull over on his Brit... Looked kind of superhero goofy but I guess whatever works is good! 

Thanks again.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 5, 2013)

Bullet was a NSTRA dog which is a trial done on foot.  Some of the trial dogs can be too high spirited for some folks as these dogs are bred for a big race and are often run on horseback.  Surely, as some on here have experienced, there are dogs who know when you are on a horse and know when you are on foot, and adjust their hunt accordingly.  The main thing is look for a smart pup.  I don't know how to tell you to do this, except that when you go look at a litter, some of the pups look like dullards compared to others.  I have been accused of having a gift to pick pups by friends who went and looked at the same litter-they got the raw end of the deal.  I don't know what it is, I just look at them till one picks me.

I think the main thing is in how you raise them and spend time with them-every day.  Britts I kept in the house, Pointers in the kennel, but even the pointer pups saw me multiple times a day, and I would get them out a ton.  You can't just throw a pup in a kennel and get them out in hunting season.  If more people spent as much time with the dog they picked as they do in looking for a breeder etc, I think the end result would be better.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 5, 2013)

PS Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog-should have said that first.  The pain will fade with time, and only the good memories will remain.  Even things like chewing up my wife's expensive purse are good memories now.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Birdnut... I bet your wife has a different set of memories concerning that purse!  I know mine would! And I agree with you about spending time with the dog. While I have never kept a dog in the house I did let him in my study if he was nice and mannerly at that time... and more so when he was smaller. Bear grew pretty fast and he had that distinct chessie musty smell. My wife didn't call it distinct... she just said HE STINKS! But I spend a lot of time outside and my dog was out of his kennel and with me most of the time.  We spent hours together most days except for church days. And I figure he needed a break from me from time to time anyways! I'm thinking a smaller dog like a brit and one that does not smell all manly and musty might be easier to handle in the study! I'm looking for another buddy so maybe these little bullet dogs will help fill the void.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 5, 2013)

Britts are great in the house.  2 cautions on a dog that is hunted ticks and coat.  

Use one of the tick products like frontline that kills ticks.  They will pick up a ton while hunting, and you can never get them all off.

Some of a britts coat (leg feathering, ears) are like silk thread, and picks up all kinds of debris.  Some people shave the feathering and even the coat to hunt, so it wont pick up sandburs, beggar lice etc.  I never did because I liked the look, but I paid for it by just spending a lot of time in during and post hunt grooming duties.  The ear feathering was the worst with beggar lice.  But if you're not in beggar lice you probably aren't finding quail either.  She would usually take care of any bothersome sand burs in a bad spot, but one just in the coat that caused no discomfort would get all balled up and sometimes have to ultimately be cut out.

Mine tended to roll in anything stinky like horse manure, dead fish or whatever.  Plan on a bath.

Yeah, and on the purse, I made the mistake of saying well you shouldn't have left it down where she could get it.  Next day, I got home from work and mysteriously my favorite and most sentimental cap had made its way down onto the floor and was completely demolished!


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 5, 2013)

Hahaha! I could absolutely see my wife doing something like that to me! And as for the rolling in smelly stuff... oh man. First morning in the big swamp of our first season duck hunting... we are up way before daylight. We had camped out the night before across the river but had to go back to the boat ramp to get something out of the truck. There are 3 guys and Bear... again, this is his first time hunting with all the guys and their first time with him. I'd been pumping them up about how great he was doing in training and how he had done so fabulous in my little beaver swamp back home. So we all get out and get our stuff and then pile back in the boat... all in the dark. Then Bear comes piling in all happy and excited... and we charge off upriver. It didn't take 5 seconds for the smell to hit us and for me to realize ( I was holding the dog... arms all wrapped around him because I was COLD) Man he had found a dead hog at the boat ramp and had rolled until it was all slimed over him! And we had a mile ride upriver in the dark and through the fog! Talk about NASTY! He went for a swim as soon as we got him to our spot!


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 5, 2013)

Fat Albert said:


> Hahaha! I could absolutely see my wife doing something like that to me! And as for the rolling in smelly stuff... oh man. First morning in the big swamp of our first season duck hunting... we are up way before daylight. We had camped out the night before across the river but had to go back to the boat ramp to get something out of the truck. There are 3 guys and Bear... again, this is his first time hunting with all the guys and their first time with him. I'd been pumping them up about how great he was doing in training and how he had done so fabulous in my little beaver swamp back home. So we all get out and get our stuff and then pile back in the boat... all in the dark. Then Bear comes piling in all happy and excited... and we charge off upriver. It didn't take 5 seconds for the smell to hit us and for me to realize ( I was holding the dog... arms all wrapped around him because I was COLD) Man he had found a dead hog at the boat ramp and had rolled until it was all slimed over him! And we had a mile ride upriver in the dark and through the fog! Talk about NASTY! He went for a swim as soon as we got him to our spot!



That's hilarious-I was once given the explanation that dog rolls in waste and dead things to camo his odor for hunting down prey and its an ancestral ting.  I can't imagine a wolf smelling like dead hog is going to sneak up on an elk any better than one smelling like wolf.  The manure, maybe, but not dead fish and hog slime!


----------



## Jim P (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had Britts since I was 9 and I'm 64 and to me they are the perfect dog for the bird hunter and the family (but that's just me )when my old girl (Britt) died a couple of years ago I said that was it no more dog's, but I'm glad my kids talked me into getting another one and my little Abbey will be 2 this month and I love her to death, I guess I'll have one untill I go to the big hunting field in the sky. lol


----------



## GLS (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim P, I was waiting to see what you had to preach to this choir of Britt lovers. 

The best tick prevention for my Britt is the Preventic collar.  She's a tick magnet, especially in woodcock woods, but this collar works.  It is worn only during bird season as ticks aren't an issue at home. Trifexis is her general heartworm, flea, and parasite protection but is not advertised for ticks because it is only effective for a couple of weeks against ticks. As far as shedding goes, after having my alltime great, late Roscoe, a 65 lb. Aussie Tricolor, Abby sheds like a human baby in comparison.  Roscoe had undercoat fur balls rolling through the house like tumbleweeds.  Roscoe shed enough hair to make three dogs.  Gil


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 5, 2013)

I used the trifectis with bear too. I just about had a heart attack one time when he got into the box and ate two and a half pills. Doc said it wouldn't hurt... maybe clean him out. He was right! Poor pup had an upset stomach for a few days!


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 6, 2013)

Fat Albert,
You were asking about the potential of using Britts for occasional duck hunting.  I had requested some testimonials for my website from folks who had received my pups.  Maybe this one that came in last night will help show what Britts can do.  I've done a copy and paste from the email:
By Joe Briggs:
" First of all I can't tell you how amazed we are with Riggins each and every day. He and I have now done over 150 miles on the Appalachian trail. Blair's Mom who has hated Dogs all her life watches Rigins when we have to work and snuggles him on the couch much to her entire families utter amazement. She even taught him to take trash over and place it in the bin. I also took him out to my Families ranch in Idaho over Christmas and he even managed to show my Dad's Chocolate lab up several times, But here the kicker we were hunting Geese over water!!! He had two 50 yrd + swims on two retrieves. I swear the bird was bigger than him. Also My dad shot one goose that managed to land in the main current of the Snake River and of course my dad's lab jumped in and tried to swim after it quickly tiring. He gave up and swam ashore trying to climb up on the worst ice ledge possible. We spent over 20 mins trying to get my Dad's dog back up on the ice. When we finished dealing with that mess I noticed that Riggins was no where to be seen. Thank God there was snow on the ground because we were able to follow his tracks along the shore for a quarter mile and to our shock…There is Riggins, Standing on the opposite shore with a goose in his mouth, well he was really just holding up the head, we wasn't tall enough to actually hold the bird off the ground. The sheer intelligence of his lineage was on perfect display right there. We called him thinking he would jump in and swim right there but he ran 200 yrd up the river and swam across at the slowest section of the river where there was very little ice and dropped the goose at my feet. It was simply amazing and now my Dad doesn't say one word about the superiority of labs when it comes to hunting…." 

Steve Pickard


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 6, 2013)

StevePickard said:


> Fat Albert,
> You were asking about the potential of using Britts for occasional duck hunting.  I had requested some testimonials for my website from folks who had received my pups.  Maybe this one that came in last night will help show what Britts can do.  I've done a copy and paste from the email:
> By Joe Briggs:
> " First of all I can't tell you how amazed we are with Riggins each and every day. He and I have now done over 150 miles on the Appalachian trail. Blair's Mom who has hated Dogs all her life watches Rigins when we have to work and snuggles him on the couch much to her entire families utter amazement. She even taught him to take trash over and place it in the bin. I also took him out to my Families ranch in Idaho over Christmas and he even managed to show my Dad's Chocolate lab up several times, But here the kicker we were hunting Geese over water!!! He had two 50 yrd + swims on two retrieves. I swear the bird was bigger than him. Also My dad shot one goose that managed to land in the main current of the Snake River and of course my dad's lab jumped in and tried to swim after it quickly tiring. He gave up and swam ashore trying to climb up on the worst ice ledge possible. We spent over 20 mins trying to get my Dad's dog back up on the ice. When we finished dealing with that mess I noticed that Riggins was no where to be seen. Thank God there was snow on the ground because we were able to follow his tracks along the shore for a quarter mile and to our shock…There is Riggins, Standing on the opposite shore with a goose in his mouth, well he was really just holding up the head, we wasn't tall enough to actually hold the bird off the ground. The sheer intelligence of his lineage was on perfect display right there. We called him thinking he would jump in and swim right there but he ran 200 yrd up the river and swam across at the slowest section of the river where there was very little ice and dropped the goose at my feet. It was simply amazing and now my Dad doesn't say one word about the superiority of labs when it comes to hunting…."
> ...



Alright... I'm sold! I'll be posting pictures soon Good Lord Willing of a new pup in the Fat Albert household!


----------



## Jim P (Apr 6, 2013)

Great we will be looking for your pictures.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 7, 2013)

I gotta chime in here about GWP and ducks... they will be good duck dogs. But so are GSP!! Sometimes he wears a vest... I expect in colder weather.... but this dog will retrieve anything in any temps GA can deliver.

Fat Albert, welcome to Upland   And you will love a Brittany! They are good dogs!


----------



## GLS (Apr 7, 2013)

A friend uses an EP for ducks.  He mounts a deer stand platform on a tree trunk just above the waterline for his dog to stand on out of the water.   His dog is trained to whistle and hand for direction on ducks and doves. And he is one fine quail dog.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Apr 7, 2013)

FatAlbert-go ahead bite the bullet call Nolan Huffman and get you a Nolans Last Bullet puppy or look at the Tequila's Joker bloodline these are good dogs easy to handle and hunt with you very easy to train.I have been doing hunt test with both of my pups out of these bloodlines and I am very happy with both of them. Me and my wife have 21 Brittanys- we have several different bloodlines. I love all of them but for some reason I always find myself working with these 2 the most.The 2 bloodlines speak for themselves- imo...David Lewis


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 7, 2013)

JONILEWIS said:


> FatAlbert-go ahead bite the bullet call Nolan Huffman and get you a Nolans Last Bullet puppy or look at the Tequila's Joker bloodline these are good dogs easy to handle and hunt with you very easy to train.I have been doing hunt test with both of my pups out of these bloodlines and I am very happy with both of them. Me and my wife have 21 Brittanys- we have several different bloodlines. I love all of them but for some reason I always find myself working with these 2 the most.The 2 bloodlines speak for themselves- imo...David Lewis



I'm going first thing in the morning to look at the kennels of Ed Bullard in Alabama... He has a male out of NLB and has two females bred right now. I forget their names. I'm hoping to have my name on his waiting list before I leave... hopefully in a few months I'll be bringing a new pup home!


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 7, 2013)

Do a lot of research before you buy.  Make sure you know exactly what you want, and then make sure you know exactly what bloodline will boost your chances of getting what you want.  Don't jump into this decision......  I might get bashed from the brittany faithful on this one, but NLB dogs IMO are a bit overrated.  Now, dont get me wrong, he threw pretty good pups, but as someone who has hunted over several of his direct sons/daughters, and seen what those dogs produced, I wouldn't buy a dog on the NLB pedigree alone.  There are some great thing about the NLB lines, and some not so great things.  If you could find a NLB female bred to a nice field trial Horseback dog, you would be looking at a really nice dog......  Btw.  What's the breeding at the dog your looking into?  I looked in the pedigrees of the dogs on  his gundogbreeders website, and can tell you one of the dogs on his website wasn't very well known, but produced incredible pups.  Cross those two lines and your probably going to have a phenomenal dog capable of anything..


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 8, 2013)

JJ brings up some good points.  The main thing you ought to decide first is what kind of upland hunting do you want to do.  A large majority of folks primarily preserve hunt, some call it shake and bake, put out their own birds-whatever you call it.  There is nothing wrong with this.  However, a hard charging far ranging dog is not required to find birds in this approach, whereas if you intend to be pursuing wild birds, then you might want to spend the time (and the money) to get a really good dog.  Since you were asking about flushers in another thread, I am guessing there is interest in many facets of upland hunting, and some personal research going on.  Maybe if you have the luxury of time you can hunt over some different breeds and make a decision from there.  The problem is upland hunting is pretty much wrapped up for this year, and once you make a decision, you are looking at maybe 2+ years before you are regularly hunting over your own pup.  To me, one of the greatest joys in life is pursuing wild birds with your own dog.  I have been blessed to do what some people would consider a lot of bird hunting in a lot of different locales for a good number of species, but not all of it was over my own dogs, and the times I had afield with my own are my most cherished, even though some of the hunts I have been on were just absolutely phenomenal in all other respects.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 8, 2013)

Also, just a personal opinion, get one of the leggier britts...some tend to be small in stature, almost blocky and short legged.  They can be hard to keep up with afield, and it hampers their run a little.  And the roan/orange I mentioned above is almost like camo when the dog is 150 yards out in the brush, but it would be an advantage over a dog with a lot of white in a duck blind.  in a quail field or woods, sometimes they can disappear just a few yards away; a dog on point can be hard to locate.  There are solutions to this-bells, beepers, gps, but I avoid technology afield for personal reasons, and I have gotten to where bells drive me nuts.

Someone else can tell you which lines are tending to be bigger.  Sometimes a smaller dog with good genes crossed with a larger dog from proven performers as well can be a good idea.  In my case, my britts dam was on the smallish side, and her sire was almost a monster britt, and the pups came out real nice size.  

A good size brittany can do a pretty acceptable job of running with many (not all) pointers in the right kind of open cover.  mine would range real close in the woods (grouse or woodcock) and stretch out in open quail habitat-it was really nice to have a dog that would do this.  You don't really want a huge muscular dog as they might tire more rapidly and may have problems in the heat.  Think decathlete over an Alabama offensive lineman.  Best of luck in selecting a pup!


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys... all valid points and very good advice! I will keep you all posted! I am looking for hunting stock and a good companion more than anything. I doubt very much if I will ever get into trials so that is not so important. I do want a smart dog that wants to please and is very personable and trainable.


----------



## GLS (Apr 8, 2013)

While you are researching and deciding, look up French vs. American Brittanys.  While I believe all who have posted in this thread have and love American Brittanys, the French Britts have strong following.  "Angels in the house, devils in the field" .  They are usually smaller than American Britts, stockier.  I have a friend who has one and it is a great dog.
This should put a smile on everyone's face:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KPoXfI_mKqw


----------



## Setter Jax (Apr 8, 2013)

BirdNut said:


> The main thing you ought to decide first is what kind of upland hunting do you want to do.   However, a hard charging far ranging dog is not required to find birds in this approach, whereas if you intend to be pursuing wild birds, then you might want to spend the time (and the money) to get a really good dog.  Since you were asking about flushers in another thread, I am guessing there is interest in many facets of upland hunting, and some personal research going on.  Maybe if you have the luxury of time you can hunt over some different breeds and make a decision from there.  You are looking at maybe 2+ years before you are regularly hunting over your own pup.  To me, one of the greatest joys in life is pursuing wild birds with your own dog.  I have been blessed to do what some people would consider a lot of bird hunting in a lot of different locales for a good number of species, but not all of it was over my own dogs, and the times I had afield with my own are my most cherished, even though some of the hunts I have been on were just absolutely phenomenal in all other respects.



The majority of the guys on here have Brittany's, so I don't think you are going to get an unbiased opinion of the different pointing breeds.

Like BN stated, go hunt over some different breeds of gundogs and make up your own mind. IMHO, if you want a dog that does everything (upland and fowl), look at a versatile dog, GSP, GWP, or a Boykin Spaniel.  Or get two dogs, a pointer and a retriever, i.e. (Boykin, English Cocker).


----------



## Sam H (Apr 8, 2013)

Needless to say...I am a Britt guy(avatar)....A litter of some Great Britts is on the ground RIGHT now....Steve Pickard...GLS and I have brother/sister from one of Steves litter a couple of years ago , they have a great "blood lineage" and MORE important...They HUNT!!...I have a male from Steve(Colt-avatar background)....my female is in the foreground....his dogs are hunters,born with natural birddog traits and easily trainable!


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 8, 2013)

Setter Jax said:


> T*he majority of the guys on here have Brittany's, so I don't think you are going to get an unbiased opinion of the different pointing breeds.
> *
> Like BN stated, go hunt over some different breeds of gundogs and make up your own mind. IMHO, if you want a dog that does everything (upland and fowl), look at a versatile dog, GSP, GWP, or a Boykin Spaniel.  Or get two dogs, a pointer and a retriever, i.e. (Boykin, English Cocker).



This is true-I love Brittanies because that was my first bird dog, but strangely I am all English Pointer now.  I am looking to add some dogs, personally am trying to decide breed, although it will be a pointing breed, no doubt.

There are a lot of GSP devotees, but I don't care for them, despite the fact the old people are from Munich.  I don't really know why this is, its just a personal opinion-I probably have not been exposed to the right kind of GSP.  I have hunted over a couple that were absolute bird machines, but for some reason, they just didn't appeal to me.    I am actually thinking of setters as well.  I really like the combination of a big ranging covey dog or two, and a more thorough and perhaps closer working setter/britt.  Then there are some EP lines that are grouse dogs...decisions, decisions.

I have only had 1 in 4 EP that were _good_ quail finders that could also work close and quiet enough to the gun in the grouse woods not to spook birds.  I do not like constant hacking at the dog to moderate range.  I am 1 for 1 in the Brittany dept on that, she just naturally adjusted her range based on the cover and I barely had to speak to her at all.  Great breed.


----------



## Setter Jax (Apr 8, 2013)

Bird Nut, I know what you mean about the different breeds. I have friends that hunt GSPs, GWPs, and Brittany's.  They are all great dogs, but they don't do it for me either. My dad raised Setters and my first bird dog was an English Pointer.  I'm a Setter and Boykin guy myself, but sometimes when thinking about a replacement down the road for the kennel, I think about getting another EP.  There is something I find Noble and Stylish watching an EP work cover.  They are all business. I know a couple of breeders up north that have EP grouse dogs.  I know what you mean about decisions. Luckily, I have a few years to research and debate the issue with myself........


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 8, 2013)

Fat Albert said:


> Thanks guys... all valid points and very good advice! I will keep you all posted! I am looking for hunting stock and a good companion more than anything. I doubt very much if I will ever get into trials so that is not so important. I do want a smart dog that wants to please and is very personable and trainable.



Most good hunting stock comes from good trial lines!  Don't fall into the trap if someone tells you you don't want trial lines because they are too high strung or run too big.  The people who will tell you that have no idea what they are talking about.  Most of us on this forum have Brits from some sort of trial lines, and many of those lines are from the biggest running All Age Horeseback trial dogs in the country.  Yet we all easily foot hunt them.  IMO you want a dog from good trial lines because they've proven they are easily trainable, hunt hard, have well above average desire to find birds, and have proven they are above average dogs.  Those are the same traits a great hunting dog has as well.  The hunting dog/meat dog vs trial dog argument is as old as hunting dogs themselves.  Don't get caught up in it.    Steve Pickard breeds to some of the top trial lines in the country, yet he uses his dogs as meat/hunting dogs....   Look for great trial lines and chances are you will get a great hunting dog.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 8, 2013)

Well... I'm back. Today certainly didnt turn out the way I thought it would. I met Mr. Bullard and he is one of the nicest gentlemen I've met and a down home country kind of fella. He certainly has some good looking brittanys... that Chief is a real stud! Literally! Good looking dog. He has a pup he kept out of the last litter that was just absolutely gorgeous. Peaches was pointing bees and wings and quite full of energy. She looked all legs! Of course he wouldn't part with her. He showed me his hunting/training properties and his bird pens and such... nice country place. We spent over 3 hours together. But when he told me his next litter won't be ready to go until mid July or August I was a little disappointed. I guess it showed. He said "Come on... I got something you might be interested in. We went back down to the kennels and he brought out a 9 year old female and told me to load her up. I told him I was looking for a puppy, not a full grown dog he said "Take her... She's free." He said he wasn't going to breed her anymore and he already had a couple of inside dogs and he wanted her to go to a good home. What could I say? Yeah... I brought her home. She is sweet to be sure. Even though she stinks to high heaven... she ran down in the pasture before I left and rolled in all kinds of nasty stuff. I had to give her a bath before I put her in my truck. She got another bath when I got home and she still stinks! Anyways... Here is something, something, something DARE. I have no idea what all those names are but they call her Dare.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr. Bullard rolled off several names that she is out of... one being Tabasco something or another. I didn't ask for any papers... she was free! I didn't want to offend him. I'm going to email him and ask him the names again. She may wind up just being a family pet for the girls but she does point... I know that because she pointed a couple of birds while I was stopped at a red light on the way home! 

I'm still wanting a puppy to raise though. Dare is sweet but she has no obedience training... She does not come when called... Does not whoa... Or sit... I don't think she even knows her name really. He said she hunted with his other dogs and would find and point or back.... But she wouldn't retrieve to hand. I'll have to check her out when she gets settled in and see what she can do. Any pointers (pun intended) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh... And did I mention I'm still looking for a male puppy?


----------



## GLS (Apr 8, 2013)

That's great that you gave the old girl a home.  They are sweet, sweet dogs.  Gil


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 8, 2013)

Fat Albert,
It was great for the old girl that she's going to have a good home.  Its sad though that, like you said, she was probably just used for breeding.  Take your time and check things out completely before settling on a pup.  There are too many great bloodline out there and breeders that have proven that the Sire and Dam are hunters to settle on a pup just because you are wanting one now.  JetJockey and I are on the same wave length about bloodlines.  There is not a lot of difference in price between a "no name" Brittany (which, by the way, may make an excellent hunter) and a top of the line Brittany.  I just think its better to "stack the deck" in your favor. Spend a little time checking up on the lineage and if the parents are proven hunters before settling on a pup.

By the way moderators, this is not an effort to sell Fat Albert a pup.  We've talked and I don't have a male available which is what he told me he was looking for.
Steve


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 9, 2013)

The little girl's name is Speedee' Double Dare... And the name of her grandma was Chubasco II... Not Tabasco...   She cleaned up nice yesterday evening... my oldest girl fell in love with her. Then she went and rolled in a mud hole... On a dried up pile of dog do... In an oil saturated section of ground... And now she needs another bath! I read somewhere that rolling in stinky stuff was a dogs way of camouflaging its scent for hunting. Man if she is this fanatical about rolling she ought to have some more hunting drive! And she does love to hunt... AND eat the bird wing. I put a wing on a string and she went nuts. No pointing... Just chasing it around until she was foaming at the mouth! I then tied her up and put the wing on TOP of a covered trailer and out of sight. But I left the fishing pole it was attached to leaned up against the trailer. Bad move. When I left her for a few minutes she knocked the pole over and took off with the wing. (Long cord) When I found her she was burying the wing in the woods! I thought "Hey, that's neat... buried treasure!" But when she dug it back up and ran off and ATE it. Wellllll... Maybe not so neat. 

Anybody else got pups?


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a link to a very good bloodline.  I'd take a hard look at these.  I don't know the breeder personally, but have heard his name for a long time.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/classifieds/30279.html

Steve


----------



## Jim P (Apr 9, 2013)

FA, I'm going to say something and I hope it doesn't get me into trouble, be careful and do your home work on a pup that has NLB blood, because from a good source (A friend that knows Nolan)check the female out real good because he is breeding with any female for stud fees etc., I'm not saying they won't come out good dog's I'm just saying be careful. Hope everyone understands what I'm trying to say and really I'm not bashing.


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 9, 2013)

Jim,
Very good point!  Female plays a very important role also....kinda what I was getting at last night when I posted my comment.  
Steve


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 9, 2013)

StevePickard said:


> Here's a link to a very good bloodline.  I'd take a hard look at these.  I don't know the breeder personally, but have heard his name for a long time.
> 
> http://www.gundogbreeders.com/classifieds/30279.html
> 
> Steve



Form filled out with them... although I'm not sure I can afford that high bred of a dog. But we'll see! 

Thanks Mr. Pickard!


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Fat Albert, my Rusty was a Chubasco grandson too!  Your Dare and Rusty are related, but Rusty was older than Dare 

Here is a picture of FC AFC Chubasco II, and if Rusty's drive is any indication of what your girl might be like, she is gonna LOVE birds! Of course, without training she might do a lot more of what she has done already with that wing!


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 9, 2013)

Steve.  I've seen Pete run many times. He's a nice dog.  

Too bad (well not really, but hopefuly you guys get my point) my wife is due next month, otherwise Id have a litter on the ground in the next few months.  As it stands now it looks like my pup will get the implant to bring her in next April or May.  I can't wait for puppys!!


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Apr 9, 2013)

Your comments about Mr. Bullard are very true. He is a great man and he has alot of knowledge on the breed. Enjoy your dog.


----------



## Setter Jax (Apr 9, 2013)

JuliaH said:


> Here is a picture of FC AFC Chubasco II, !



Julia, that picture looks like and ES with its tail cut off.  I think there might be a Setter in the wood pile in that pedigree.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Nah... just a very well bred Brittany.... not show lines tho. Rusty was long legged like him. The Brittanys with more show stock are usually smaller and Rusty was too tall for the AKC standard, but he was a heck of a hunter!

The link is Chubasco II's pedigree. It's not complete, but it has some real nice Brits in it 

http://www.gundogcentral.com/view_pedigree.php?pedigreeID=485&title=FC AFC CHUBASCO II&generations=4







Setter Jax said:


> Julia, that picture looks like and ES with its tail cut off.  I think there might be a Setter in the wood pile in that pedigree.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 9, 2013)

He was supposedly known for throwing pups better than he was as well.   He had a son who was the same way, and he has produced multiple All Age Champions.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 9, 2013)

One does not hear much about him though.... lots about Nolan's Last Bullet, who was a great little dog.... and Beans Blaze (I didn't know about him till I got Maggie), but not so much on Chubasco II.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 9, 2013)

That's because he didnt win Nationals or any of the big AA trials.  There's a bunch of other dogs who produced really well that you don't hear about either because they weren't the big name trial dogs at the time.  You hear very little about NLB in the AKC world because for the most part, he doesn't produce AKC HB dogs, yet everyone and their brother has bred to him.  What I can tell you is that Chubasco produced a son who has been bred a ton, and he wasn't that well known either.  That son has produced some AMAZING dogs, but the males are typically larger than standard.  The 4th place dog at last years AKC NC was a Chubasco grandson.  And this is a great great granddaughter.  This is my dads dog.  A dog I passed up when the breeder asked me if I wanted her.  She was too small and too orange to be a trial dog.  But boy did we ever screw up. She's AMAZING!  She's perfectly happy hangin at 800 yards off horseback and pointing birds from 50+ yards.  But she's just my dads hunting dog and fishing buddy now.  She might be the most natural bird dog I've ever seen.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah... ok.  That picture could pass for a more ladylike version of Rusty! 

You know, we all need to think on this pretty carefully.... no one ever bred to Rusty either... he did not win any trials (never competed) but all his babies were so much like him! I know name is important, and I look for champion blood too because it means a lot in knowing what you get when you purchase... but it isn't everything. 

My Rose, a Senior Hunter, would have easily gone Master if we had kept competing her, but we didn't. She has passed the Master test and has 1 or 2 legs toward it, and she has produced a Field Champion from her first litter.... but if you look at her pedigree you wouldn't see that talent so readily. Ain't nuttin there till you get 4 generations back 

What we want is drive and intensity, ability to run on out there and get the job done, and the beauty of the dog is always a plus, and train-ability. And some more stuff too, but if you get the right stuff, lots of dogs can be really competitive. And if the owners don't compete, then they are fine hunters!  We gotta be careful that we don't see everything only through our Field Trialing glasses 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 10, 2013)

All the dogs I'm referring too trialed, and did a pretty darn good job of it.  But History only remembers certain dogs.  In the brittany world there is also the big push for the dual dog. So dogs over standard don't get bred as much either.  Dogs have to bring certain traits as well, and some crosses just mix well with others.  The problem is that you have to breed a lot of dogs to know what pairings mix well and what those mixes produce.  And regular breeders dont breed enough to see it, and thats why Im leaning HEAVILY on my trainer for advice, becaus he has a heck of a lot more knowledge than me.  Now, with that said, with a good breed of bird dog like Brits, GSP's, Setters, and Pointers, chances are pretty good you can breed two unknown dogs and get decent pups.  You don't have to be too careful if you just want a hunting dog.  Other breeds where the hunt has all but been bred out of them, you have to be careful.


----------



## ROAM (Apr 10, 2013)

cant go wrong with a Brit! great hunting dogs and a pleasure around the house.  I enjoy mine in the off season as much as in the field.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 10, 2013)

Weird how this genetics stuff works. Julia said her Rusty was long legged... who was a Chubasco grandson. Our little Speedee is his granddaughter and yet she is SHORT! She is actually small all over... I doubt she weighs much over 30 or35 pounds and looks overweight at that. Of course there is a lot of other bloodlines running in the dogs also that come out in different ways and at different times. Kinda like a red headed baby showing up when the parents are both brown! "What?! Where did he come from?!"


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 10, 2013)

This is Speedee's bloodline... http://www.gundogbreeders.com/pedigree465.html

I don't know any history or names from the Brit world yet. But two of the ones you guys have mentioned are listed there. Chubasco 2 generations back and Beans Blaze 3 back. But she looks so different they they did!


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 10, 2013)

Booker has produced really well, and Im planning on breeding to a Booker son.  Actually, I've thought about AI directly to Booker, but it won't be on the first litter.  He produced the 2012 AKC NC 4th place dog, and a number of other really, really nice dogs.  He typically throws lots of white as well....  Beans blaze is literally in every Brit pedigree there is.  He lived the good life! ;-)


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 10, 2013)

When I get a good dog, I like to look back to see what paired with what produced what I like.... It is sort of a crap shoot to just breed this good dog to that one, but in dogs it is harder to figure out than in horses. Horses have one baby.... dogs have lots of them and it takes a lot of practice to figure out which ones in the litters are the best for what we want them for. 

I tend to like the troublesome ones... the ones looking for the outside world real early, even before their eyes are open, or the ones I have to follow around cuz they are busy exploring when they get to visit the world outside.  

Some would call them stubborn...lol. But their little minds are busy and have more to do than listen as quickly as the quieter ones... Now, Sam would break that mold in some ways. He is as laid back and quiet and loving as any I have ever seen.... UNLESS he knows others are working birds. Then he can barely be contained. Chain link kennels won't do it. He has a double roof of cattle panel and kennel panels. And he is best in a crate away from any excitement.... anything else and he will meet you in the field!

I love pedigrees tho, and figuring out why a dog (or horse) is what it is  It shows up in the pedigree someplace. 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 10, 2013)

Kinda like right handed parents producing a left handed child, or folks with dark hair and brown eyes coming up with a blue eyed blond!

A lady I know from a long time ago had 2 children... one as fair skinned and blond with fine features as they come, and the other had dark hair and brown eyes and tanned easily, like his granddad.  

The AKC Standard for Brittanys talks about those pretty smaller dogs... but some are tall and lanky like Chubasco and Rusty. Can't discount those little ones tho. Drive and desire is probably just as good in the small package   It's all in the pedigree... someplace 

Julia




Fat Albert said:


> Weird how this genetics stuff works. Julia said her Rusty was long legged... who was a Chubasco grandson. Our little Speedee is his granddaughter and yet she is SHORT! She is actually small all over... I doubt she weighs much over 30 or35 pounds and looks overweight at that. Of course there is a lot of other bloodlines running in the dogs also that come out in different ways and at different times. Kinda like a red headed baby showing up when the parents are both brown! "What?! Where did he come from?!"


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 10, 2013)

She is driven for sure Julia! She's been here for two days and has not stopped running as long as she is out. A hundred foot check cord is a must. Her nose never stops twitching and winding... Never! If I could only figure out how to steer her or get her to come when called I'd feel a lot better. I've been working with treats and much repetition but it is slow go. It'd be interesting to actually get her in the field with birds and watch her be rewarded for all her efforts.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 11, 2013)

Come when called.... whew! That can be a biggie if she has not learned it early 

I would use the check cord and reward her profusely when she comes, but don't take no for an answer. Ignoring you is a "NO" answer from her. She has better things to do, in her mind, than coming, but you need that command, and then a good WHOA. 

Let her get out there on the check cord. Call her name firmly and when she ignores you, give a little jerk and get her attention  then call her again and do it till she comes back to you.... no "fly by" is acceptable...lol. It takes a little practice to know how much pressure to use. No steady pull from you though... she will have to come of course if you are reeling her in, but not on her own so it does not really work for the long run. 

As to hunting drive, Rusty was still hunting the day before he went into the hospital. They don't want to do anything else, so all the obedience part is up to us 

A girl who got one of Rusty's babies a few years ago took her to the vet for a baby check up and a booster shot, and the vet told her that she had an aggressive pup that must be spayed ASAP. This pup was obtained as a pet and spay was in her future, but I got an email, probably as soon as she returned from the vet, telling me what was said. 

I told her to give that pup a job right away.... obedience puppy school or agility or something... I don't know exactly what she did but now all is well and she came back for a second pup. The thing is, drive is great but gets them in trouble sometimes. Kinda like having a really talented and athletic kid. Wants to do nothing but play football, baseball, basketball, etc.  Mom and dad say... let's do something different for a while... kid thinks they have lost their mind!

Others here probably have some good stuff for you too. It is easier with a pup because all this hunting drive is not fully developed, but Dare will figure it out if you are consistent and don't give up.  The obedience part can save her from herself if she gets loose... 

These bird dogs (any breed) are great dogs!

Julia




Fat Albert said:


> She is driven for sure Julia! She's been here for two days and has not stopped running as long as she is out. A hundred foot check cord is a must. Her nose never stops twitching and winding... Never! If I could only figure out how to steer her or get her to come when called I'd feel a lot better. I've been working with treats and much repetition but it is slow go. It'd be interesting to actually get her in the field with birds and watch her be rewarded for all her efforts.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

That is so true Julia... I hate to keep referring back to Bear but he is the only dog I have trained so far... but I remember how he would get an "attitude" all cocky like a 13 year old with a fish net shirt and you could just see the James Dean in his eyes... I'd put his rump to work with basic obedience drills or retrieve drills... Walks or whatever and he would deflate like a loose ballon. In fact he actually seemed happier following my lead than when he tried to take his own. Not sure if Brits and Chessies display their own stubbornness the same ways but I guess every species has this tendency... Be it dogs or even humans!


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 11, 2013)

Fat Albert said:


> That is so true Julia... I hate to keep referring back to Bear but he is the only dog I have trained so far... but I remember how he would get an "attitude" all cocky like a 13 year old with a fish net shirt and you could just see the James Dean in his eyes... I'd put his rump to work with basic obedience drills or retrieve drills... Walks or whatever and he would deflate like a loose ballon. In fact he actually seemed happier following my lead than when he tried to take his own. Not sure if Brits and Chessies display their own stubbornness the same ways but I guess every species has this tendency... Be it dogs or even humans!


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay... I have another question. How do you guys go about giving your Brit a haircut? Speedee has quite the shag going on and she is burning up already. And it's not even summer yet! Do you do it yourselves or pay a groomer? I'm a DIY kind of person myself but I certainly don't want to uglify this old lady! Also her nails have to be seriously trimmed. They are waaay overgrown. Curling back and discolored. Any suggestions?


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow...former owner should not have left nails like that. Anyhow, she probably has pink toenails... look if she will let you and find the quick (kinda pink) but the discoloration may be a problem. Don't clip too close to that, because it will hurt and she may object next time, but clip them back. Do this about once a month and the quick should recede some so her nails get normal length. You can just use the toenail clippers to nip them back a little at the time, but if you think the quick is grown way out, you might consider the vet doing a severe cutting back with some sedation. 

As to hair coat, I never shave mine. Hazel has a longer coat than Rusty did, so occasional brushing. It won't hurt to shave her back if her coat is very long and shaggy so that new coat comes in and then just brush now and then  There is a grooming tool called a furminator that works wonders too, but it is a  little expensive. Does a great job tho!



Julia


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 11, 2013)

This past July was the first time I shaved Bullet and Ammo.  Bullet looked so ashamed when I went to pick him up!  They also looked so different!  With the heat though I really think it helped them.  By hunting season, they had their full coat back.  I'll definitely take them in for their summer haircut again!
Steve


----------



## Jim P (Apr 11, 2013)

FA, I've been keeping track ot this thread, did you not say the dog doesn't really know her name and after you said her nails wa long and curled up, to me that say's the owner didn't take up much time with her and maybe once you spend more time with her and saying her nam all the time she will learn that you are talking to herm just my 2 cents. She more then likely will make you a good dog.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

Jim P said:


> FA, I've been keeping track ot this thread, did you not say the dog doesn't really know her name and after you said her nails wa long and curled up, to me that say's the owner didn't take up much time with her and maybe once you spend more time with her and saying her nam all the time she will learn that you are talking to herm just my 2 cents. She more then likely will make you a good dog.



Yes... but we have made progress today. She is settling down to her new home. My daughter and myself have been working with her a few times a day on a check cord and leash with treats... calling her name and the here command. My girl actually decided she didn't like "Dare" so she started calling her Bailey... Seemed more dainty and suitable to her. We figured if she didn't know her name any name would do. Today she has started responding and coming on her own when called some. She also will periodically come without being called just to check in for petting or treats. Slow go but it works. We are just trying to make her feel comfortable and happy in her new home.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 12, 2013)

Fat Albert said:


> She is driven for sure Julia! She's been here for two days and has not stopped running as long as she is out. A hundred foot check cord is a must. Her nose never stops twitching and winding... Never! If I could only figure out how to steer her or get her to come when called I'd feel a lot better. I've been working with treats and much repetition but it is slow go. It'd be interesting to actually get her in the field with birds and watch her be rewarded for all her efforts.



"steering" can be done best I think with a long, long check cord, in a big lot or pasture (no birds).  Tie the cord to your waist and walk.  The dog has to stay with you eventually.  After a while, when they stop bucking the cord, you can give a little distinctive whistle and swing (not jerk) her the direction you want her to go as you turn.  Pretty soon, if you do it enough, you will have a dog that has all the drive you brought her home with to run, but is trained to run to the front at the whistle, and will mind your turns etc. in the field when after birds.  It may take a week.  It may take 6 weeks.  It may take more, since she is older.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 12, 2013)

Good advice Birdnut... I've been doing the check cord walk in short increments while working on come. She is coming around and warming up nicely to her new family. I'll post some pics soon. I've been busy with trying to keep Uncle Sam happy the past few days... my mood has not been really stellar and I don't  want that aggravation to bleed over to dog training!  I REALLY hate my uncle.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 12, 2013)

The good thing is you don't have to rush, you can spend all the time in the world doing what you are doing now.  The season is a long way off, and getting the dog comfortable with you is just as important as the obedience.  You are really instilling both now, and you can take it easy, till the dog and you are ready to work on the next phase.

Don't get me started on our collective uncle...


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 12, 2013)

BirdNut said:


> Don't get me started on our collective uncle...



I'm so ready to disown him. Wish he would disown me.


----------

